# Oceanfront / Beach RV Campground between New York and Virgina / North Carolina



## Eastcost 2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi everybody,

we are a familiy of 3 planning to go on our first RV trip end of May 2015.

We will start in New York and would like to drive along the coast.

Our daughter loves the sea and the beach, so we plan to stay around 5 nights on campground at the beach or close to a beach.

Could anybody recomend a nice and calm one. We don't need too much entertainment, we would prefer a scenic view.

Thank you for your help,

Nadine


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

welcome eastcost ,, i can give u plenty rv parks that are right on the beach ,, one is Pirateland rv resort ,in SC ,, and there are several in NC ,, like Nagshead ,, Topsail and Wrightsfull beach ,, and Corolina beach ,, btw they have a great surfing venue in May thru july ,, just letting u know on what and wher i have been ,, i love the beach and ocean ,, it is part of me


----------



## Eastcost 2015 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Tnarvs,

thank you for your replay. I will check the ones in NC. I guess SC is maybe a little too far as we have only twelve days to drive from NYC and back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

SC is not really that far from NC ,, u can take the 17 hiway to and from SC and NC ,, i prefer the beaches in SC they have more ocean front areas ,, Topsail is on the beach also ,, but on an island ,, but glad u got back ,, let me know if u want info on any of them by PM ,,, i can set u up


----------

